# Greek Lessons - Nicosia



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

We have now come to the point where not being able to speak greek is a pain in the backside. Can anyone tell me where and how we get greek lessons. I am after specifics like places, times and phone numbers. I beleive the university runs something? Also we intend to learn as a family so any advice would be great.

Whilst general statements like "its good to talk" are nice i am actualy after content in this thread 

Z


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Not a direct answer to your question but I've had good results looking for stuff like that using CYTA YELLOW PAGES


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Most areas have Greek language courses run by the government/education dept. If you phone the college in Nicosia they would be able to advise.
Any dificulty try The Adults Education Centre in Larnaca tel 24813264 or fax 24304585 ( I hope these are the right way round). They run such courses and should also be able to tell you where they are held in your area.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are basic courses on the BBC website too.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have now come to the point where not being able to speak greek is a pain in the backside. Can anyone tell me where and how we get greek lessons. I am after specifics like places, times and phone numbers. I beleive the university runs something? Also we intend to learn as a family so any advice would be great.
> 
> ...


Good for you Zeebo,

I couldn't live somewhere without being able to communicate. I know for sure the University of Nicosia offers Greek classes, but I am not sure if they offer the beginners class this semester or if you'll have to wait for September. I'll find out and let you know. I actually saw the book they are using and it seems very good. The Ministry of Education offers evening classes too in epimorfotika but I don't think you will get very much out of it. They start end of November and finish in April. They spend about a month just learning and copying the letters.

The link for th eUniversity of Cyprus is:

http://www.ucy.ac.cy/goto/mogr/en-US/GeneralInformation.aspx


----------

